# The Office "Goodbye Toby" OAD 5/15/08



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

This will someday be a classic episode. Every character involved in some way and several funny moments. Its hard to decide what was best, Jan, Kevin being slow, Ryan, and of course, the capper at the end, Dwight and Angela. Great episode. :up:


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I thought it was another in a long line of mediocre episodes since the strike. Not enough Dwight or Stanley. A few twists that felt like they were thrown in there just because it was the season finale. Whittle it down to the normal half hour and it would have been better.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Very solid episode. The sub-plot with Kevin was awesome. But no Stanley. Oh well..


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Loved that Ryan got busted and Jim called his voice mail and said ignore my last message. Looks like you have enough to worry about now!


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

Loved it. Especially loved the Kevin stuff. And ending with Dwight and Angela, THAT was awesome.

I think people must only remember the GREAT episodes, that they talk like post-strike episodes have all been mediocre. I've found them to be totally on par with the others. Sure, we haven't had one of the GREAT episodes, but pre-strike, they weren't all great, so seems silly to expect them all to be great post-strike.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Pretty good episode. 

I thought they really underplayed Ryan's fall. There was so much potential storyline there.

Loved the Kevin storyline.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I know the argument I hear a lot and see here too is that even a "mediocre" episode of The Office is better than most other shows. True. But IMHO the show has definitely dropped a notch or two and while I still enjoy watching, it does bother me that it isn't as good as it used to be. I can't believe that all the writers suddenly forgot how to write during the strike. They have several weeks off every year between seasons. 

In some respects it's becoming a parody of itself, which is a shame. Here's hoping that it gets back on track in the fall. And please no more hour long shows.


----------



## needo (Jul 9, 2003)

Great episode! I really enjoyed it. I think some fresh blood will do the show good.


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

wooh said:


> Loved it. Especially loved the Kevin stuff. And ending with Dwight and Angela, *THAT was awesome*.
> 
> ....


When I read that, I hear Kevin saying it, not sure if it was intentional.

I thought it was an awesome episode until the end when Pam was all depressed that Jim didn't propose. Even she could have seen the cok block....
And the Angela/Dwight thing didn't need to be seen. There are some things you just can't un-see....


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Bettamojo5 said:


> Loved that Ryan got busted and Jim called his voice mail and said ignore my last message. Looks like you have enough to worry about now!


"you have your hands tied"


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Mr_Bester said:


> When I read that, I hear Kevin saying it, not sure if it was intentional.


Ha! Me too...


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I didn't even realize Andy was not in the episode until I saw him at the party sitting next to Angela outside. Then he had to come steal Jim's thunder.

Lots of interesting cliff-hangers for next year..

Ryan going to Jail, Jan pregnant, Michael and the new HR Lady, Dwight and Angela, Andy and Angela, Will Jim ever propose to Pam, Is Toby really going to Costa Rica?

Very enjoyable episode. I don't have any context of post strike pre-strike and i fail to rank each episode after I watch it into a big chart of the history of the show.. I just know I watched this episode and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> I thought it was another in a long line of mediocre episodes since the strike. Not enough Dwight or Stanley. A few twists that felt like they were thrown in there just because it was the season finale. Whittle it down to the normal half hour and it would have been better.


That's about 180 degrees from what I felt. This was an awesome episode, and I didn't think anything felt like filler. In fact, I didn't realize until you pointed it out that it was an hour long episode.

The ending with Michael was heartbreaking. It was funny to see him trying to act normal when Holly came into the exit interview.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I loved the episode. I also found the scenes with Michael just heartbreaking. He wants so badly to fit in, to be loved, to have a child, and he doesn't realize how he sabotages himself.

The chemistry with Holly reminded me of the final episode of the British version where David Brent finally found a pretty lady who "got" him.

Who is the actress playing Holly? I thought she resembled a young Mia Farrow.

Are we to believe Jan that she used a sperm donor or is it really Michael's baby but she does not want to tell him or have him be the father?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TeighVaux said:


> Are we to believe Jan that she used a sperm donor or is it really Michael's baby but she does not want to tell him or have him be the father?


Or it's Hunter's baby.

Awesome episode.
I wonder how many people were going, "No Michael, get dessert with Holly, don't call Jan!"

I loved Oscar razzing on Ryan's beard.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

I thought this was a great episode. I found every story line funny.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Or it's Hunter's baby.


Oh good point!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW, anyone catch that youtube url?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Great episode. I loved it. I also knew coming in here there would be people with their pitchforks out trying to convince us the show isn't as good as it used to be. I think they've been carrying that torch since the second episode. In my opinion, this was as satisfying an episode as you can get.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

That's Amy Ryan from The Wire and Gone Baby Gone. Great as always.

Lots of funny lines from this episode. Surprised at the negative reaction.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

The Kevin storyline alone made it a good episode. However, I also liked everything else in. Solid stuff and it didn't even feel like an hour episode.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

JYoung said:


> BTW, anyone catch that youtube url?


Yeah, but it says "This video has been removed by the user".


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

JYoung said:


> BTW, anyone catch that youtube url?


Even in HD I couldn't figure it out. The username was EricinNYC but the account has been closed:

http://www.youtube.com/user/EricinNYC


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

SnakeEyes said:


> Even in HD I couldn't figure it out.


It was clearly visible in a few frames. HD rocks.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

Amy Ryan, now I recognize her. Just saw Gone, Baby, Gone.

I don't think we've heard the last of Jan's version of the conception. She went and got artificial insemination while she was still dating Michael, with no plans to break up. How did she plan on explaining it to Michael, would he not have assumed it was his baby?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Great episode. 

I'm SO glad they didn't have Jim do the generic "propose by the fireworks." That would have sucked, IMO. Jim needs to do something MUCH more personal, clever and romantic than that.

The Kevin stuff had me rolling.  SUCH a subtle and perfect hazing. I wonder if they'll carry that through to next season. It'd be funny if that were their relationship through the whole series.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Here is a link to the video. Looks like NBC is keeping it in house.

http://www.nbc.com/The_Office/video/#mea=252007


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Mose with the racoon was classic


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

When Toby kept insisting on having a picture of him and Pam, and she suggested he get a digital camera, he ran out and bought a $600 camera just for two pictures of Pam with him.

I enjoyed the episode and also see no reason to complain about it. I didn't have to pay to see it, after all. It was great entertainment :up:


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Loved the opening scene, Jim and Dwight's phone! 
Warehouse guys drinking beer then basting the meats with the same bottle... lol


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I loved seeing Phylis stand up to Angela, and she successfully got an antigravity machine!

"What do you do?"
'I do the numbers.'
"Oh, good for you!"
'Do you want an M&M?'

I will seriously miss Michael and Toby's rivalry. Michael has called Toby everything from a pedophile to a rapist. I loved when Michael hid behind his hands and whispered "I'll kill you."

"COOOOOOL! A BOUNCY HOUSE!!!!"

I love how Mose ran off like a raccoon caught digging through the trash.

The song parody thing was a hilarious spoof on that Bank of America manager who sang U2's "One [Bank]"

http://www.gerritys.com/south.asp


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

Of course now I'm starting to think that maybe Dwigt _wasn't_ hazing when he told the new HR rep about Kevin! Maybe it's been there right before our eyes the whole time.....


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Jesda said:


> http://www.gerritys.com/south.asp


I wondered if Gerritys was real. Loved seeing the closeup of Wegman's (Northeast grocery chain) store brand of soda WPOP in one scene. They did that - and we talked about it here - earlier this season.


----------



## tarheel82 (Jan 28, 2005)

"You cheated on me? After I specifically asked you not to?"


----------



## tarheel82 (Jan 28, 2005)

"So, Creed, what do you do?" 
"This woman asks too many questions. Qua, qual, qua... "

"We don't have anti-gravity machines. We have anti-depressants, would you be interested in that?" "Yes."

"It's not rabid."


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

I thought this was a great episode. Not a classic, but above-average for sure. The opening scene alone was hilarious, and I had even seen it before (it was on the nbc website as a deleted scene from the previous episode).

The Kevin storyline was fantastic. However, as we neared about the :45 mark, I kept thinking to myself, "They're going to do something to screw up the Jim/Pam relationship" and I was dreading it. I think it's a little weak that Pam didn't "get" that Jim couldn't propose to her right after Andy proposed to Angela. Hopefully this is just a minor little thing, and it gets resolved ASAP next season.

So where is the school Pam is going to go to? New York? And now Ryan's job is open. I wonder if Jim will go for the promotion this time.


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

TheDewAddict said:


> ...
> 
> So where is the school Pam is going to go to? New York? And now Ryan's job is open. I wonder if Jim will go for the promotion this time.


It's possible that she will have gone to school and be back before next season starts. It's a 3 month program, and based on the strike and previous seasons, the show runs more or less real time. By the time they get back, Jim and Pam could be broken up, engaged, married, etc.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Kevin -- "I am totally going to bang Holly. She is cute and helpful. And she really seems in to me."

Holly -- _after Michael says he will be out of town_"Oh so you can't make my orgy?"


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

Her company is just letting her take three months off?


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

"That's what she........"


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

The reason the Kevin storyline was so perfect is if you took the HR lady out of the story, Kevin would have likely done all those exact same things... so it does make you wonder a bit about him.


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

I really enjoyed this episode. I kept checking the time and saying "darn it's almost over".


Also liked Michael and downloading "M3P's" for a mix CD while she is driving
Jim's talk about taking it slow
Phylis getting _violent_ and pushing Angela's papers on the floor
Michaels shoe money from Nana sending him 9 or 10 checks a year cause she is getting a little ...
Toby's creepy "DOES ANYONE HAVE A CAMERA HERE!"
"You know, if we hung Holly from the ceiling we would have to kiss underneath her"
Pam's serious "So how much anti-gravity potion do you want"
Beers in Heaven
Andy dragging off Darrel's keyboard with the mike cord".."Damn it!"

Other notes:

Jim, I actually liked your season 2 hair the best..
Would Michael be more helpful than a foam noodle at Lamaze class?
Ryan: "don't interrupt, congratulations on doing your job!". Enjoy the slammer in withdrawals.
I could see Jan going back after her old job because a hormonal imbalance had made her crazy.
The dialog has been soft and difficult to hear in some of these episodes. I sometimes have to back up and kick up the volume to get everything.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

I wonder if the writers changed their minds on how to get rid of Ryan. Why did they pursue the whole drug angle & then not use it?

And BTW, I was one of the detractors of this season (and I am a HUGE Office fan). But like I said previously, this show really knows how to do season finales, & this one did not disappoint me in the least. :up::up:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I liked the episode but had 2 issues.

1. No explination of where Stanley was
2. I think the Ryan storyline was a letdown.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

That's what she ... a lot of places are like that.

Didn't anyone catch this? My recording cut off right after Phyllis opens the door on Angela an (I assume, since I didn't see) Dwight. Did I miss anything after that?

Edit: Too slow on posting -- when I was typing it no-one else had mentioned it yet.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I liked the episode but had 2 issues.
> 
> 1. No explination of where Stanley was
> 2. I think the Ryan storyline was a letdown.


Stanley had nothing to say but he was seen sitting at the party. I think when Michael was singing.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

jamesbobo said:


> Stanley had nothing to say but he was seen sitting at the party. I think when Michael was singing.


I noticed that too. Also, if I am not mistaken, Andy (Ed Helms) was not "at work" during the workday scenes. He was only there at night during the party scene.

I also found touching the scene where Jim gives genuine hearthelt advice to Michael on office romances.

As far as the Toby/camera/Pam photo story line, come on, _no one _ in the whole office has a camera on their cell phone?


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

MrCouchPotato said:


> Also liked Michael and downloading "M3P's" for a mix CD while she is driving


That cracked me up. Especially the way Jim said "I don't think that's it" under his breath.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

tarheel82 said:


> "So, Creed, what do you do?"
> "This woman asks too many questions. Qua, qual, qua... "


"Quality ASS-urance. No that's not it, but it's close."


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

MrCouchPotato said:


> Also liked Michael and downloading "M3P's" for a mix CD while she is


I think it was for a "mixtape CD".


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Great episode!

"SUCK ON THIS!!"

"If all the idiots in idiotville....."


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

How about Michael approaching Toby while he's cleaning out his desk & he has Hank with him? :up: And then the alarm on the watch goes off. :up::up: (But how did Michael know in the morning that the party would last until night time?)


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

I'm going to go against the grain here. I think this may have been my second favorite episode of the season, right after Dinner Party. It's definitely in my top 10 list for the entire series. 

There were just so many hysterical moments. The Kevin thread, for instance, was funny simply because they didn't have to do anything different with Kevin's character and it just dropped right in. The entire segue with Creed was worth watching three times, because he's just SO freaked out. And Michael was actually shown reacting to things like a decent human being. 

I'll admit it. I kinda sorta said "NUH UH" aloud when I saw Jan's baby bump. And I think it's Hunter's baby, as well. 

So who else thinks that Phyllis is going to be the new party coordinator next year, now that she's got the leverage over Angela?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

_*"You know what the real crime here was....that beard"*_

LOL!!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Skittles said:


> I'm going to go against the grain here. I think this may have been my second favorite episode of the season, right after Dinner Party. It's definitely in my top 10 list for the entire series.
> 
> There were just so many hysterical moments. The Kevin thread, for instance, was funny simply because they didn't have to do anything different with Kevin's character and it just dropped right in. The entire segue with Creed was worth watching three times, because he's just SO freaked out. And Michael was actually shown reacting to things like a decent human being.
> 
> ...


Dude, I totally agree with you. It was very satisfying. I was smiling the entire episode. I loved the happy dances that Michael was doing when he showed up early on Toby's last day.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

MrCouchPotato said:


> Also liked Michael and downloading "M3P's" for a mix CD while she is driving





grant33 said:


> That cracked me up. Especially the way Jim said "I don't think that's it" under his breath.


michael: i am downloading N3P music (jim: that's not it...yup) for a CD mix tape (jim: close) for Holly

it's amazing for how socially inept michael is, that he can attract chicks... his approach when he tries to tone it down is charming, but then he just will shift into overdrive without notice, and the girl is already clouded by their initial impression that they can't see the outrageousness...


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I have to think Jan's baby is Michael's- she never wanted to have kids during their relationship and getting that done when you're involved with someone is just odd...

I loved this episode.

"Hello, Mother. I have married. Tell Father"

"I'd love to hear 'Beers in Heaven' sometime"
"I can't do that, it's surprisingly sexual"


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

GDG76 said:


> I have to think Jan's baby is Michael's- she never wanted to have kids during their relationship and getting that done when you're involved with someone is just odd...


Even though he's had three vasectomies?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

GDG76 said:


> "Hello, Mother. I have married. Tell Father"


I think he even said "Vater", which is the German word for father. I might be wrong though.

EDIT: I checked it and he does this and also uses "Mutter" instead of mother.


----------



## quango (Sep 25, 2005)

I think the funniest thing about the episode is that Dwight finally pulled off a Jim-worthy prank against someone else but he doesn't even get it.

And I *do* wonder about Kevin! After all, he came out of the grocery store with a full shopping cart when all he was supposed to buy was some BBQ sauce.

I think it's reasonable to read Pam as being disappointed because she knew Jim was setting up the proposal and then Andy went and ruined it; it's hard to discern what she was really feeling from 10 seconds of confessional and the photos with Toby, but I don't think Fischer was playing it as "disappointed at Jim for not proposing" as much as "disappointed she didn't get her moment because of Andy" (and I think there is a subtle difference).


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Awesome episode, the Kevin storyline was hilarious.
Jim's a day late and a dollar short again. Toby's got quite the smooth moves with Pam.
And Dwight's a homewrecker.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

"Into the microphone, please?"

"OKAY!"


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

quango said:


> And I *do* wonder about Kevin! After all, he came out of the grocery store with a full shopping cart when all he was supposed to buy was some BBQ sauce.


Completely forgot about that it was for BBQ... 



MickeS said:


> "Into the microphone, please?"
> 
> "OKAY!"


"She said yes!"


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I just hope the major story arcs next season aren't 1. Will Jim & Pam finally get engaged/married? 2. Jan's pregnancy (is it Michael's baby or not)? 3. Dwight/Andy/Angela love triangle.

If that's the case they might as well rename the show Days of Our Lives II.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

By the way-I felt REALLY bad for Dwight at the end. "This is all my fault."


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

spikedavis said:


> By the way-I felt REALLY bad for Dwight at the end. "This is all my fault."


Yeah, but the ending scene during the credits made it all worthwhile. 

I admit it. I may have cheered for Dwight just a teensy bit when I saw Phyllis walk in on them, and Dwight turned his head to look at the camera.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Skittles said:


> Yeah, but the ending scene during the credits made it all worthwhile.
> 
> I admit it. I may have cheered for Dwight just a teensy bit when I saw Phyllis walk in on them, and Dwight turned his head to look at the camera.


But poor Andy.....

Looks like Andy got Jim back for all the times Jim stole Andy's thunder by saying Andy's suggestions just a little different and Micheal liking it.


----------



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

Here is the link to Paul Lieberstein's (Toby) blog that he did during the finale last night. It also includes the lyrics to "Beers in Heaven" and "Total Eclipse of the Fart". They both look like instant classics.

http://blog.nbc.com/theoffice/



> "Total Eclipse of the Fart"
> Turn around
> every now and then I get a little bit stinky
> and the farts are coming out of my butt
> ...





> Will we ever get to hear Beers In Heaven?
> Would you drink a beer/
> If you saw it in heaven/
> Would it taste the same/
> ...


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> it's amazing for how socially inept michael is, that he can attract chicks... his approach when he tries to tone it down is charming, but then he just will shift into overdrive without notice, and the girl is already clouded by their initial impression that they can't see the outrageousness...


I can see where Michael can attract chicks. Hey, it's looks that win people over at first (either gender). Michael is handsome, fit, well groomed, dresses well, articulate, and has a good job. He even has all his hair and is not short. I could easily see a woman being attracted to him and not picking up on his subtle social ineptness until later.

On the baby front, I forgot about Michael's comments in the dinner episode about all the vasectomies and the reversals. It is possible it is either Hunter or Michael's (or someone else's) and she does not know who the father is, since she was sexually active with both of them.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Just noticed that the certificate over Michael's desk says This certifies that Michael Scott is the proud owner of a Quality Seyko timepiece. He ended up having to give the watch to Toby.:up:


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

TeighVaux said:


> I loved the episode. I also found the scenes with Michael just heartbreaking. He wants so badly to fit in, to be loved, to have a child, and he doesn't realize how he sabotages himself.
> 
> The chemistry with Holly reminded me of the final episode of the British version where David Brent finally found a pretty lady who "got" him.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. I can't get over my amazement at how unfunny Steve Carroll is in almost anything else I've ever seen him in (that clip from Get Smart was just painful to watch), yet how he so able to portray Michael so brilliantly. What's up with that?

Pam and Jim I think are cute as friends, they have joking around chemistry, but their love story bores me. I just don't see any hot chemistry between them at all. Maybe cause they look like bro & sis.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

4inziksych said:


> I totally agree. I can't get over my amazement at how unfunny Steve Carroll is in almost anything else I've ever seen him in (that clip from Get Smart was just painful to watch), yet how he so able to portray Michael so brilliantly. What's up with that?
> 
> .


Carell was a riot on The Daily Show. Yes, that Get Smart clip looked like a clunker.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

In the tag as Phyllis was in the elevator reveling in the afterglow of her accomlishments, I got really tense and was expecting her to suddenly take a head shot from a sniper round. Have I been watching too much 24? 

Dwight and Angela was even more surprising (and disturbing).


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Carrell was a natural in 40 Year Old Virgin. Very funny.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Bettamojo5 said:


> Just noticed that the certificate over Michael's desk says This certifies that Michael Scott is the proud owner of a Quality Seyko timepiece. He ended up having to give the watch to Toby.:up:


That was the first thing I was thinking about when Pam suggested that he give away the watch. I've always wondered if "Seyko" is a prop error, or if it's not, what the significance of it is.

I don't know if the watch means anything to Michael, or if he just has that certificate up there as a substitute for a college degree diploma.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

My recording cut off right after Phyllis walked in on Angela and Dwight. Did anything else happen, was anything said?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

wprager said:


> My recording cut off right after Phyllis walked in on Angela and Dwight. Did anything else happen, was anything said?


No, that was the very last scene - Dwight looking over at the camera/Phyllis.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

quango said:


> I think it's reasonable to read Pam as being disappointed because she knew Jim was setting up the proposal and then Andy went and ruined it; it's hard to discern what she was really feeling from 10 seconds of confessional and the photos with Toby, but I don't think Fischer was playing it as "disappointed at Jim for not proposing" as much as "disappointed she didn't get her moment because of Andy" (and I think there is a subtle difference).


I really, really, _really_ hope they don't try and create some kind of relationship drama/rift because of this. Pam clearly anticipated the proposal and must get that Andy just ruined the opportunity for them. I don't think I could tolerate an 'off again' season in the fall.

What's Jim to do? He can't exactly say 'So I was totally going to propose, until Andy beat me to it, but don't worry, it's still coming'. Not after he _already_ told her he was going to do it in the first place.

He should have just stayed after the party with Pam, and paid the ferris wheel operator guy to have them be 'stuck' when they're all the way at the top, and propose there. That would be befitting for new, Go-getter Jim.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

MickeS said:


> That was the first thing I was thinking about when Pam suggested that he give away the watch. I've always wondered if "Seyko" is a prop error, or if it's not, what the significance of it is.


Wasn't that part of the very first episode, introducing us to Michael?


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

I wonder if for next season we might see Ryan back at Scranton doing some kind of community service for his wedsite fraud? Since Ryan's job is open in New York, imagine Jim showing up for the interview and finding Toby waiting in the reception area for the same interview. In the end imagine Michael's reaction to finding out that Toby is his new boss.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

ct1 said:


> Wasn't that part of the very first episode, introducing us to Michael?


No idea, it was so long since I saw that episode.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Bettamojo5 said:


> I wonder if for next season we might see Ryan back at Scranton doing some kind of community service for his wedsite fraud?


He'll be sentenced to be Michael's butler!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

TeighVaux said:


> Carell was a riot on The Daily Show. Yes, that Get Smart clip looked like a clunker.


I have seen two different trailers for Get Smart, and I can't wait to see it.

I think it is a very good role to showcase Carell's uncomfortable talent. that sneak peak was not on par with the trailers I have seen.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I liked the original Get Smart and I'm hoping the movie was good. The clip they showed last night just looked like Michael Scott playing Maxwell Smart. 

The deleted clip that Dwight showed on Leno the other night was funnier than a lot of scenes that made the cut. Weird.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

Let's not forget how funny Carell was in Anchorman too as the weather man. Of course, that character was somehow hijacked into the dud Evan Almighty. 

Liked him in Dan in Real life also.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TeighVaux said:


> Let's not forget how funny Carell was in Anchorman too as the weather man. Of course, that character was somehow hijacked into the dud Evan Almighty.


His newscaster in "Bruce Almighty" was spun off into "Evan Almighty", not his "Anchorman" character.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Carell has been solid in 40 Year Old Virgin, Anchorman and Little Miss Sunshine...haven't seen Dan In Real Life yet, but I want to.
I'm not sure what the problem is.

Evan Almighty wasn't very good, but how many actors don't have the occasional clunker.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Dan In Real Life is excellent and Carell is excellent in it.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Steeler Mike said:


> How about Michael approaching Toby while he's cleaning out his desk & he has Hank with him? :up: And then the alarm on the watch goes off. :up::up: (But how did Michael know in the morning that the party would last until night time?)


Toby set the watch to Costa Rica time.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Holy crap, that was awesome!!!



TeighVaux said:


> Are we to believe Jan that she used a sperm donor or is it really Michael's baby but she does not want to tell him or have him be the father?


I think it's Michael's baby. Her "I'm 40 I can't let Michael father my spawn" story doesn't hold water since she had him reverse two vasectomies. If she didn't want to chance getting pregnant by him she wouldn't have sent him for the reversals, she would have just gone the sperm bank route quietly.



Steeler Mike said:


> How about Michael approaching Toby while he's cleaning out his desk & he has Hank with him? :up: And then the alarm on the watch goes off. :up::up: (But how did Michael know in the morning that the party would last until night time?)


When Toby got the watch he set it to Costa Rica time. Unfortunately that makes it make even less sense since CR is two hours behind Scranton. The watch should have gone off at 3pm.



MickeS said:


> That was the first thing I was thinking about when Pam suggested that he give away the watch. I've always wondered if "" is a prop error, or if it's not, what the significance of it is.
> 
> I don't know if the watch means anything to Michael, or if he just has that certificate up there as a substitute for a college degree diploma.


I assume it's because it's a knock-off, not a genuine Seiko. I also assume Michael has no idea. I think it's up there as a substitute diploma, so he can have something framed and on the wall.

I really loved this episode. The Kevin prank was sheer genius and didn't take him out of character one iota. They had me on the fence with Holly until the very end, I couldn't decide if she were humoring Michael or genuinely clicking with him. The dessert scene erased all doubt!

When she said Toby bored her with the filing cabinets was that for real, or was she trying to smooth the way with Michael? I wondered if Toby's coached her on that, but after the ending I'm thinking it was legit. Poor Toby.

Fisher did a great job with the picture scene at the end, trying to paste a smile on over all her disappointment about not getting her proposal. Poor Jim!


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't believe Jan's baby is Michael. From the second they showed the baby bump for some reason I immediately thought she went to a sperm bank while they were together.

Yes, she might have irrational feelings for Michael, but the rational side of her does not want HIS child.

Plus I think the Michael/Jan thing has run its course (although we'll see about that next season)

Although I love the Office and it's my favorite show on television, it needs to wrap up soon or I'm scared it won't have that perfect legacy. Throw Michael a bone and give him a good relationship with Holly before that happens.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Carell has been solid in 40 Year Old Virgin, Anchorman and Little Miss Sunshine...haven't seen Dan In Real Life yet, but I want to.
> I'm not sure what the problem is.
> 
> Evan Almighty wasn't very good, but how many actors don't have the occasional clunker.


"Evan" was what it was, a religious feel-good family movie. Carell did the best he could with the role.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Aniketos said:


> I don't believe Jan's baby is Michael.


 I'm all for suspension of disbelief but... come on.....


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I was surprised at how quickly Holly won me over. Usually whenever a new cast member comes into a show like this it takes me a while to warm up to them, but she impressed me right from the start. It all had to do with the Kevin storyline and how easily she slipped into Michael's style of humor during the chair/Yoda scene, but still surprised me how much I immediately liked her. And hope she wises up.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

I love how Creed still refers to Ryan as "the Temp", when they saw the Youtube clip.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

MickeS said:


> "Evan" was what it was, a religious feel-good family movie. Carell did the best he could with the role.


I'll agree with that, Carell did fine in the role, there just wasn't much to work with.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Solid episode! I enjoyed it. I don't really like the Dwight/Angela stuff though. Angela is very self-assured, I don't see any reason she would have said "ok" to Andy, and I know it is just a TV show, but I just can't ever see forgiving someone who killed my cat on purpose 



busyba said:


> In the tag as Phyllis was in the elevator reveling in the afterglow of her accomlishments, I got really tense and was expecting her to suddenly take a head shot from a sniper round. Have I been watching too much 24?


I was also expecting something really bad to happen! But I was thinking rapist (you know, woman alone, empty building, late at night). Makes no sense for this show, but you're right, fits perfectly into 24.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Did any think tht when Pam said she has to go to NY for 3 months, and then that she kinda thought Toby was cute...That she is going to bump into Toby in NY becasue he isn't really going to Costa Rica?

I like the idea that he may apply for Ryan's old job and end up being Michael's boss.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I thought this was an awesome episode! I laughed a lot and it didn't seem like an hour to me either.

My favorite part was Pam suggesting Michael wanted to give Toby his watch ("my present is...." "Your watch?" ".....yes! My watch. How did you know?") Perfect Pam moment there. She could easily see how hard Michael was working to try to impress Holly.

I have to give Michael lots of props in this episode. He held it together and was mildly charming (in a geeky and uncomfortable way) to Holly for the entire show, then he was willing to give her up, basically, for a baby that's not his and whose mother he's scared of/doesn't like. Even his long-anticipated last day with Toby was kind of wrecked.

I'm not sure why people think the baby is Michael's. It seemed pretty clear to me that the sperm bank story was real. At the very least it's clear the baby is not Michael's; she basically said so during the private interview. I can totally see it, and it does help explain why she was so insane (although I'm also quite willing to believe that's just the way she is).


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Pros: Beattie coming back to TV and the Kevin stuff.

Cons: No Stanley, Creed (his one line was awful) and not enough Dwight. Unless Jan's kid is by Hunter, I don't care she's pregnant. At all. The Ryan stuff was rushed and pretty much a cop out. Why do the whole drug angle if you're not going to come back to it? Pam's reaction after the party was unbelievable and out of character. Dwight and Angela at the end... meh. I figured that would happen eventually.

All in all, it was just a mediocre episode for a once great show that is now on fumes.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Zevida said:


> Solid episode! I enjoyed it. I don't really like the Dwight/Angela stuff though. Angela is very self-assured, I don't see any reason she would have said "ok" to Andy


There is a theory that states that women who are proposed to in very public circumstances like this, can't say no out of embarrassment or being overwhelmed.

A corollary to that theory is that some men deliberately do very public proposals so that the woman can't say no.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Pros: Beattie coming back to TV and the Kevin stuff.


Who is Beattie and why is that so great?



Odds Bodkins said:


> Cons: <snip>... meh. I figured that would happen eventually.
> 
> All in all, it was just a mediocre episode for a once great show that is now on fumes.


Your standards are obviously set way too high for this show and you will always be disappointed ... therefore you should probably watch something else which is not "running on fumes". :down: 

I really liked Amy Ryan as Holly. She will make a great addition to the cast. Looking forward to next season ... :up:


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

getreal said:


> Who is Beattie and why is that so great?


I think he means Beadie Russell, the character Amy Ryan played on The Wire (primarily in season 2).


----------



## Oldandslow (Nov 8, 2002)

madscientist said:


> I thought this was an awesome episode! I laughed a lot and it didn't seem like an hour to me either.
> 
> I'm not sure why people think the baby is Michael's. It seemed pretty clear to me that the sperm bank story was real. At the very least it's clear the baby is not Michael's; she basically said so during the private interview. I can totally see it, and it does help explain why she was so insane (although I'm also quite willing to believe that's just the way she is).


Agree 100%. Plus, Jan and Michael always used two condoms!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Oldandslow said:


> Agree 100%. Plus, Jan and Michael always used two condoms!


Not too mention, he's been through three vasectomy surgeries.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

madscientist said:


> I have to give Michael lots of props in this episode. He held it together and was mildly charming (in a geeky and uncomfortable way) to Holly for the entire show, then he was willing to give her up, basically, for a baby that's not his and whose mother he's scared of/doesn't like.


That puts it into perspective for me. Very astute. Yes, Michael does want to be a dad so badly. That's even been brought up before the whole Jan story arc (remember Take your Kid to Work Day episode). And that is exactly Michael's personality that he would "accept" being a dad in this type of situation. And also that Jan would use him like this.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

Zevida said:


> , I don't see any reason she would have said "ok" to Andy, and I know it is just a TV show, but I just can't ever see forgiving someone who killed my cat on purpose


Didn't Dwight kill Angela's cat on purpose? I thought Andy won her over by giving her that stray cat. Or by someone did you mean Dwight? Although in Dwight's mind, it was a mercy killing.


----------



## RAKEN (Aug 6, 2006)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Pros: Beattie coming back to TV and the Kevin stuff.
> 
> Cons: No Stanley, Creed (his one line was awful) and not enough Dwight. Unless Jan's kid is by Hunter, I don't care she's pregnant. At all. The Ryan stuff was rushed and pretty much a cop out. Why do the whole drug angle if you're not going to come back to it? Pam's reaction after the party was unbelievable and out of character. Dwight and Angela at the end... meh. I figured that would happen eventually.
> 
> All in all, it was just a mediocre episode for a once great show that is now on fumes.


Do you need attention? Aww poor baby. I read your post and even responded to it. Do you feel better now?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> BTW, anyone catch that youtube url?


I thought it was a Yahoo! videos page, not YouTube.


GDG76 said:


> Bettamojo5 said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed that the certificate over Michael's desk says This certifies that Michael Scott is the proud owner of a Quality Seyko timepiece. He ended up having to give the watch to Toby.:up:
> ...


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

No, it was definitely YouTube but the video was removed (for whatever reason). My first reaction to seeing it was (pause the recording) to go on youtube looking for it (Whoa!! Check this Out!!) but there was nothing there. Later, I guess it was added (per posts here earlier) and subsequently removed. I'd still like to see the video.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

madscientist said:


> I have to give Michael lots of props in this episode. He held it together and was mildly charming (in a geeky and uncomfortable way) to Holly for the entire show, then he was willing to give her up, basically, for a baby that's not his and whose mother he's scared of/doesn't like. Even his long-anticipated last day with Toby was kind of wrecked.


Really? I saw it as him not realizing Holly was asking him out at the end, not that he was deliberately saying 'no' so he could be with Jan & the babette.



> I'm not sure why people think the baby is Michael's. It seemed pretty clear to me that the sperm bank story was real. At the very least it's clear the baby is not Michael's; she basically said so during the private interview. I can totally see it, and it does help explain why she was so insane (although I'm also quite willing to believe that's just the way she is).


I'm not convinced it's Michael's, but I do see it as a very real possibility. Jan has never been comfortable with the cameras and rarely does confessionals. Whenever she's conscious of being filmed she's very measured and deliberate. (Not that there aren't plenty of times she's been a crazy loon, but I think most of those times she's forgotten about the filming.) She would have evaluated the situation, decided she didn't want Michael/the world to know the baby was his, and concocted the sperm bank story. Again I'm not 100% on it, but I'm a long way from sold on it being his.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Per post #27, the video is right here.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JYoung said:


> There is a theory that states that women who are proposed to in very public circumstances like this, can't say no out of embarrassment or being overwhelmed.


And of course, every rule has an exception that proves it:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MickeS said:


> His newscaster in "Bruce Almighty" was spun off into "Evan Almighty", not his "Anchorman" character.


Too bad... that might have been a better movie.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

busyba said:


> And of course, every rule has an exception that proves it:


Ahhhhhh hahahahahahaha
But hey, at least the guy appears to get a free beer on his way out.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

TeighVaux said:


> Didn't Dwight kill Angela's cat on purpose? I thought Andy won her over by giving her that stray cat. Or by someone did you mean Dwight? Although in Dwight's mind, it was a mercy killing.


You are right, and I was too, I just combined two thoughts into one sentence and did not make it very clear. I meant that I can't believe that Angela would feel pressured to say yes to Andy, but I also can't believe that Angela would still be hung up on a guy (Dwight) that killed her cat.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think it's pretty clear that Michael bought a knock off. It works on many levels, because first of all, Seiko is a decent brand, but nothing too special, so why would you buy a knock off Seiko when you could buy a knock off of a more prestigious brand? Second, Michael is too dumb to know that it's a knock off, or that it's even spelled wrong. Third, Michael is so desperate for acceptance and giving the impression of prestige that he would hang up that kind of certificate.


I just can't decide whether it means that he has a Seiko watch and made the certificate himself and spelled it wrong, or that he has a "Seyko" watch and made the certificate himself and spelled it right.

I just don't see why either watchmaker would offer a certificate like that, so in either case he must have made it himself. But it's even funnier if he has a "Seyko" watch, for the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Robin said:


> I'm not convinced it's Michael's, but I do see it as a very real possibility. Jan has never been comfortable with the cameras and rarely does confessionals. Whenever she's conscious of being filmed she's very measured and deliberate. (Not that there aren't plenty of times she's been a crazy loon, but I think most of those times she's forgotten about the filming.) She would have evaluated the situation, decided she didn't want Michael/the world to know the baby was his, and concocted the sperm bank story. Again I'm not 100% on it, but I'm a long way from sold on it being his.


I'm thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## quango (Sep 25, 2005)

USAFSSO said:


> I love how Creed still refers to Ryan as "the Temp", when they saw the Youtube clip.


It's basically been established that Creed doesn't know _anyone's_ name except possibly Michael's. Hell, he doesn't even know his own job title (his memory may be getting worse, since he at least used to know what his job was last season when the "obscene cartoon character" problem hit the fan--even though, of course, Creed wasn't actually doing his job).


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

I think it was last week's show, but I loved Creed's line about finishing his work months ago.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

So did I see that Holly drives a Blue PT Cruiser convertible to match Michael's (Ron) Burgundy one?


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

There's a really funny deleted scene

I wasn't sure how to spoilerize, so I used white font inside a quote:


> Jim walks in of Phyllis who is having a hard time with a party planning vendor on the phone
> 
> Jim: How's the party planning going?
> Phyllis: Jim, I'm so f-bleeped!
> ...


They REALLY should have found room for this scene.


----------



## needo (Jul 9, 2003)

MickeS said:


> I just can't decide whether it means that he has a Seiko watch and made the certificate himself and spelled it wrong, or that he has a "Seyko" watch and made the certificate himself and spelled it right.
> 
> I just don't see why either watchmaker would offer a certificate like that, so in either case he must have made it himself. But it's even funnier if he has a "Seyko" watch, for the reasons you mentioned.


This was actually answered by Jenna Fischer (Pam) back in August of 2006:

"In one of your other blog entries, you talked about the certificates that are posted around the office. What does the one behind Michael's desk say?  Mel, St. John's, Minn.
Good eye! It says "Michael Scott is the proud owner of a Seyko Timepiece." (Note: They intentionally misspelled Seiko on the certificate.) I love that one. Not only did Michael buy a fake Seiko watch, he framed the certificate and put it on the wall of his office."

Source: http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...nnas-Blog/Office-Questions-Answered/800000401


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

needo said:


> This was actually answered by Jenna Fischer (Pam) back in August of 2006:
> 
> "In one of your other blog entries, you talked about the certificates that are posted around the office. What does the one behind Michael's desk say?  Mel, St. John's, Minn.
> Good eye! It says "Michael Scott is the proud owner of a Seyko Timepiece." (Note: They intentionally misspelled Seiko on the certificate.) I love that one. Not only did Michael buy a fake Seiko watch, he framed the certificate and put it on the wall of his office."
> ...


Thanks! Unfortunately, that doesn't make much sense, at least I have never seen a fake watch being sold with a CoA. I can certainly believe that Michael buys a fake Seyko watch, but I will still go on believing that he made the certificate himself.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MrCouchPotato said:


> ...LIST]
> [*]Also liked Michael and downloading "M3P's" for a mix CD while she is driving...


Closed captioning said N-3-Ps...

And I totally agree with the posters who mention how quickly this ep went by...to me, that's the *true* indication of a quality program -- when the time just flies by.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Closed captioning said N-3-Ps...


in HD on a 51-inch screen?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Closed captioning said N-3-Ps...


Good, because that's what he said.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

MickeS said:


> Good, because that's what he said.


That's what she said.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

could really see ang was preg. No hiding that. Wish they woulda done something with the rides etc they had there. Some potential good stories there. 

What did they hope to accomplish with the raccoon? i could see a skunk.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Closed captioning said N-3-Ps...
> 
> And I totally agree with the posters who mention how quickly this ep went by...to me, that's the *true* indication of a quality program -- when the time just flies by.


Are you saying you want next season to be hour long episodes?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately, that doesn't make much sense, at least I have never seen a fake watch being sold with a CoA. I can certainly believe that Michael buys a fake Seyko watch, but I will still go on believing that he made the certificate himself.


I think it makes perfect sense. Micheal is just smart enough to request a CofA, and just dumb enough to believe that because he got one, it must be authentic. I wouldn't be surprised if we one day found out the story behind this involved Michael demanding a CofA, the vendor saying something like, "Oh, I've got it in the back. Wait here," and returning 10 minutes later with this, hot off the laser printer.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

JYoung said:


> There is a theory that states that women who are proposed to in very public circumstances like this, can't say no out of embarrassment or being overwhelmed.
> 
> A corollary to that theory is that some men deliberately do very public proposals so that the woman can't say no.


Carol seemed to handle this pretty well when Michael proposed to her at Kelly's party.

I was totally expecting Angela to say no (with a scowl on her face, actually) - and not because of some thing for Dwigt, but because she's not there with Andy. And she doesn't strike me as the type that would let embarrassment force her to say "Okay" if she didn't want to, which is clearly the case here. That really seemed kind of stupid to me.

Otherwise, I thought this was a great episode all the way through.

Also, as much as they seemed to lay ground work for Ryan's downfall being drug related, they certainly haven't hid the fact that he's been pressing the duplicate recording of sales all along - including getting in Jim's face about it again in this ep.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

marksman said:


> Are you saying you want next season to be hour long episodes?


Not necessarily....but, if they moved along as quickly as this ep did (with the same high quality) *"that would be AWESOME." *


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> in HD on a 51-inch screen?


Now, how did you know.....?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I was totally expecting Angela to say no (with a scowl on her face, actually) - and not because of some thing for Dwigt, but because she's not there with Andy. And she doesn't strike me as the type that would let embarrassment force her to say "Okay" if she didn't want to, which is clearly the case here. That really seemed kind of stupid to me.


We've seen her get flustered before though and not know what to say or do.
Examples would be when Dwight suffered a concussion, when she forgot to get the payroll statements to corporate, or or when Pam and Karen decided to have a competing Christmas party.
She likes to seem unflappable but she's not.


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

I'm late on commenting about this, but I enjoyed this episode. I agree with someone else that Pam's being somewhat depressed was a little silly given the situation. I just hope they don't turn it into a rift between the two, that would be even dumber. Just get the proposal over with, dragging it out a little bit. 

Overall though, I enjoyed this episode. 

Note: did anyone see the promo of Michael interviewing Steve (himself) about GetSmart? In the scene they showed, it seemed like it was MICHAEL playing Get Smart.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think it makes perfect sense. Micheal is just smart enough to request a CofA, and just dumb enough to believe that because he got one, it must be authentic. I wouldn't be surprised if we one day found out the story behind this involved Michael demanding a CofA, the vendor saying something like, "Oh, I've got it in the back. Wait here," and returning 10 minutes later with this, hot off the laser printer.


I'll buy that explanation too. :up:


----------



## numb and number (Mar 7, 2004)

Zevida said:


> I also can't believe that Angela would still be hung up on a guy (Dwight) that killed her cat.


Angela never stopped loving Dwight, IMO.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> And she doesn't strike me as the type that would let embarrassment force her to say "Okay" if she didn't want to, which is clearly the case here. That really seemed kind of stupid to me.


She didn't say no because she was embarrassed. I can't quite put my finger on the emotion, but it wasn't embarrassment.



> Also, as much as they seemed to lay ground work for Ryan's downfall being drug related, they certainly haven't hid the fact that he's been pressing the duplicate recording of sales all along - including getting in Jim's face about it again in this ep.


But the drug use and the sales were related. He got into drugs because he was getting in over his head at work and needed an escape.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Robin said:


> ... Jan has never been comfortable with the cameras and rarely does confessionals. Whenever she's conscious of being filmed she's very measured and deliberate...


well, except for the cameras in the bedroom 

late to the party...LOVED the ep...I immediately thought the baby was Hunter's...

I don't agree that Toby can get Ryan's job...he's an HR guy and not qualified to run the business side...Ryan came out of left field, but at least he had the qualifications...


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

numb and number said:


> Angela never stopped loving Dwight, IMO.


Oh, I agree with this, but I think the writers made an error with that storyline. I just feel that it was over the line. Completely made sense for the Dwight character, but I don't think that any animal lover would be able to accept someone not just killing their cat on purpose, but doing so without discussing it first and in a manner that meant the cat suffered. He put it in the freezer!!!

That's just one storyline that went too far to be recoverable IMO, but it seems they are going to try and get Dwight & Angela back together anyway.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

tarheel82 said:


> "You cheated on me? After I specifically asked you not to?"


This one had me rolling. Such a perfect Michael line.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I think Angela was punishing Dwight with Andy...

what I really wonder about is what they were doing...given Angela's hight, they certainly were not having sex...just standing naked in front of each other (yes, these are the things I wonder about!)...


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I think Angela was punishing Dwight with Andy...
> 
> what I really wonder about is what they were doing...given Angela's hight, they certainly were not having sex...just standing naked in front of each other (yes, these are the things I wonder about!)...


they were doing it. She was sitting on a desk.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I think Angela was punishing Dwight with Andy...
> 
> what I really wonder about is what they were doing...given Angela's hight, they certainly were not having sex...just standing naked in front of each other (yes, these are the things I wonder about!)...


I think they were just getting into the act, still probably making out and tearing clothes off.


----------



## numb and number (Mar 7, 2004)

Zevida said:


> I don't think that any animal lover would be able to accept someone not just killing their cat on purpose


Angela understood immediately the killing was appropriate, IMO.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

numb and number said:


> Angela understood immediately the killing was appropriate, IMO.


Isn't that what they broke up over? She was mad about it for a long time.

Appropriate? Were we watching the same show? I wish I had never seen Dwight in SFU because the characters are too much alike. I could see that guy sticking a cat in a freezer too!


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

net114 said:


> I agree with someone else that Pam's being somewhat depressed was a little silly given the situation. I just hope they don't turn it into a rift between the two, that would be even dumber. Just get the proposal over with, dragging it out a little bit.


I fear you may be disappointed. It seems to me that the writers went out of their way to put Pam in New York for 3 months, probably hanging out with people she'll find interesting (as opposed to the Dunder-Mifflin drones), and without an engagement ring on her finger. Things can change in a hurry in situations like that.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

busyba said:


> And of course, every rule has an exception that proves it:


Actors.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Actors.


I think so too, but it's still funny.

"We're actors... we're the opposite of people."


----------



## jgerry (Aug 29, 2001)

I'm late to the party here, but I thought it was a fantastic episode.

It was really nice to see Michael try to be like a human being at least occasionally. I can't remember what Holly said while they were on the ferris wheel, but Michael started to say "That's what she said" but then stopped himself. As for the baby, my mind immediately thought "maybe it's Ryan's baby!" Yes clearly I must have been high. Not sure why I think that. 

The stuff with Kevin was, as others seem to agree, entirely perfect and hysterical.

I do think they kinda glossed over the whole Ryan thing, but remember, the storyline isn't over. It'll just be picked back up next season. Hopefully.

I loved how Andy's parents were at the party for his proposal. Who would _ever_ invite their parents to their proposal? Oh yeah. ANDY. 

Dwigt got some!!! Go Dwigt.

Count me in the camp that really doesn't want to watch a bunch of Jam drama next season. Please just let them stay together and be normal. i don't want to watch a soap opera.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Anubys said:


> late to the party...LOVED the ep...I immediately thought the baby was Hunter's...


That's a definite possibility. All I'm sure of is that it did -not- come from a sperm bank! We could make it a Jeopardy category... "I'll take 'Baby Daddies Jan Would Be Ashamed Of' for 500, Alex!"


----------



## numb and number (Mar 7, 2004)

4inziksych said:


> Were we watching the same show?


Yes, the show is the same. You and I are different.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jgerry said:


> I loved how Andy's parents were at the party for his proposal. Who would _ever_ invite their parents to their proposal? Oh yeah. ANDY.


I didn't even catch that and now that I think about it, it doesn't make sense. Didn't Andy say that he just carries the ring around with him everywhere he goes, hoping for the perfect moment to propose? And didn't it seem like he just barely got the idea to propose when he saw the fireworks, rather than having it planned beforehand? Therefore, what were his parents doing there?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

net114 said:


> Note: did anyone see the promo of Michael interviewing Steve (himself) about GetSmart? In the scene they showed, it seemed like it was MICHAEL playing Get Smart.


I think that's just his persona. In other words, even on the Daily Show, I thought he was very similar. He plays a lot dumber on The Office, but still very similar mannerisms.

(That's not really meant to be negative, some people like Harrison Ford make entire big careers basically acting the same way.)


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I didn't even catch that and now that I think about it, it doesn't make sense. Didn't Andy say that he just carries the ring around with him everywhere he goes, hoping for the perfect moment to propose? And didn't it seem like he just barely got the idea to propose when he saw the fireworks, rather than having it planned beforehand? Therefore, what were his parents doing there?


That's been really bugging me. Anyone got a fanwank for that?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Robin said:


> That's been really bugging me. Anyone got a fanwank for that?


well he wasn't at work that day. Maybe he was out entertaining his visiting parents. Then he heard that there was a party at work so he just brought the whole family instead of missing out.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Robin said:


> That's been really bugging me. Anyone got a fanwank for that?


What's a fanwank? It sounds fun.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

NJChris said:


> What's a fanwank? It sounds fun.


Can I join?...sounds like something we used to do in college...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I didn't even catch that and now that I think about it, it doesn't make sense. Didn't Andy say that he just carries the ring around with him everywhere he goes, hoping for the perfect moment to propose? And didn't it seem like he just barely got the idea to propose when he saw the fireworks, rather than having it planned beforehand? Therefore, what were his parents doing there?


He carries them around everywhere too, just in case.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I didn't even catch that and now that I think about it, it doesn't make sense. Didn't Andy say that he just carries the ring around with him everywhere he goes, hoping for the perfect moment to propose? And didn't it seem like he just barely got the idea to propose when he saw the fireworks, rather than having it planned beforehand? Therefore, what were his parents doing there?


My theory - 
Andy heard about the fireworks during the party. At that point he decided to pop the question, so he called up his parents (who live within a convenient driving distance to DM headquarters) and asked them to swing by for the proposal.

If his parents live in Scranton (unlikely) then he only needed to give them a few minutes of lead-time (i.e., he could have decided to propose right before the fireworks).

If his parents live outside of Scranton then he needed to give them more time. So perhaps he decided to propose when he _heard_ there would be fireworks.

Or....Andy carries around a teleporter along with the engagement ring.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Figaro said:


> well he wasn't at work that day. Maybe he was out entertaining his visiting parents. Then he heard that there was a party at work so he just brought the whole family instead of missing out.


I like this explanation the best.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jschuman said:


> My theory -
> Andy heard about the fireworks during the party. At that point he decided to pop the question, so he called up his parents (who live within a convenient driving distance to DM headquarters) and asked them to swing by for the proposal.
> 
> If his parents live in Scranton (unlikely) then he only needed to give them a few minutes of lead-time (i.e., he could have decided to propose right before the fireworks).
> ...


Considering that the only reason Andy is working in Scranton is because the Stamford, CT branch was closed, I'd guess he doesn't have any ties to Scranton and his parents don't live anywhere near there. But who am I to speculate on the hypothetical residency of fictional characters?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

:up: for the episode. Pretty much everything has been covered... but I just have to say Poor Jim. I so wanted it to happen... And stupid Michael - he can't even see when someone is really interested in him...but kudos for "taking it slow" and actually being human.


----------

